# Old, Fat Guy Getting Back At It



## Gabelstapler19 (Jan 29, 2021)

Background: Originally from Colorado, but moved to Iowa ~12 years ago. First hopped on a board when I was 12 and fell in love. Worked odd jobs to get a season pass in high school to all the Vail resorts ($400 in the late 90's) so I have a good amount of time on a board. Moved around a lot in my 20's, so I didn't get out much time on the snow, and moved to Iowa 12 years ago, and haven't ridden since. This winter I was visiting family back in CO, and they asked if I wanted to take my kids skiing. I thought now is as good a time as ever, and we went up to Snowy Range in WY so I didn't have to take out a second mortgage for the 5 of us to go. My kids had a blast (even though they were on skis) and it was like riding a bike for me. Despite the time (and the weight gain, and the bad knee), I fell in love all over again. Most surprisingly, they were able to get some boots that didn't make my feel die after a few minutes. So, despite the only ski area within 2 hours of us only having 400 vertical feet, I'm all in again!

tl:dr: I tried snowboarding again and loved it.

Now, I'm trying to make sure I get my gear in order so I can get out there. Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated:
I'm 5'9" and 305 lbs. Size 10.5 boot with 4E+ wide feet. I've already gone through Wiresport's boot threads and have some wide boots on order.
My setup:
2001 Burton Custom 164cm
2008 Burton Mission Bindings
On the search for boots that don't hurt my flipper feet
Also got a helmet!

Other than getting a tune on my board and making sure my binding plates aren't cracked (thanks @Mateb), anything else I need to do before riding the Midwest? 

Would I benefit from getting a longer/wider board? I'll plan on only having one board, so something that can handle the rare powder day, but mostly groomers, ice and the occasional box slide or kicker would be great. Thanks!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

You're doing it right by starting with the boots! Getting that sorted out properly makes all the difference in the world. 

That Burton Custom is a pretty decent board to have if you only have the one. Board technologies have gotten better since then, and bindings are quite a bit better now too. Still, that set up should get you up on the hill and shredding again no problem. Riding more will let you know where you want to go with your next set up. As I've aged, I've gone more directional and less park. Now I'm riding ++ binding angles, and I'm loving it. I'd have been horrified if I saw myself now when I was 18. Duck stance on twin boards was the only way!


----------



## Mateb (Feb 2, 2021)

The duck on a twin got me right in the memory box. I was chiminging in to say double check those straps too, not just the disk. Out in the garage a few months back seeing if the discs from my old rock/summer jib board would work, and totally 15° in on front and back. Ps, check those straps too. The old shitty Sims were cracking at the screw holes for the ratchets on both heel straps.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah like Wigmar said that will suffice and get you a better idea of where to go with equipment. It's all personal preference, but I'd probably be looking for something in the 170 range and a good mid-stiff binding. Camber dominant and free ride flex, something more directional. But I mean that's based on what I want,without knowing all that much about what you want.
The 10.5 boots is tricky cause I'm 10.5, and I have 2 identical boards and ones a wide and ones a reg. When I ride the wide I love it, just rode the reg a few days ago and loved it. Maybe didn't love the wide at first but that was going from a skinnier board right to it, not a 15 year break.


----------



## Gabelstapler19 (Jan 29, 2021)

freshy said:


> It's all personal preference, but I'd probably be looking for something in the 170 range and a good mid-stiff binding. Camber dominant and free ride flex, something more directional.


Thanks for the insight. I need to just get out and ride, but looking around the landscape, I'm looking at some slightly directional freerides like the Jones Mountain Twin or Nidecker Escape, in the mid to upper 160's in wide. I'm horrible at riding switch, but if I'm just following my kids down the little slopes half the time, I might as well get better at something. Anyone ever try something stubby, like the Ride Warpig?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Gabelstapler19 said:


> Thanks for the insight. I need to just get out and ride, but looking around the landscape, I'm looking at some slightly directional freerides like the Jones Mountain Twin or Nidecker Escape, in the mid to upper 160's in wide. I'm horrible at riding switch, but if I'm just following my kids down the little slopes half the time, I might as well get better at something. Anyone ever try something stubby, like the Ride Warpig?


I'm a huge fan of the short fats. Had a Yes 420 but it was too soft for my 220 lbs, now I have a Libtech MC Steptail and I love it so much. They both excelled in powder but were surprisingly good on hard pack. Kind of hard to recommend one as a daily tho.


----------

